# Tiny house and Micro Vineyard in Az Wine Country.



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

We have .83 acres in Dragoon AZ, it has a new 10x20 cabin shell on it, with a water tank (hauled water) and a start of a small vineyard. AZ wine country is said to have better soil and growing conditions than France. 

We are asking $26,000 We could carry with 1/2 down I don't have pictures right now, but could drive out and get pictures for serious buyers.


----------

